# Professional Opinion!



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Just wondering if I can run something past you...


LO is nearly 5 weeks old but seems to be quite fractious/restless between feeds unless we're out and about. She groans/moans a fair bit.She is feeding 3-4ozs every 3-4 hours. She seems to feed well and isn't particularly sicky. No more than a bit of posseting. Certainly not projecting what looks like a whole feed back. She's pooping once or twice a day and that seems pretty normal to me. The usual yellow/green mustard seed looking type stuff.

So i'm thinking there can't be much wrong with her tummy; that her milk is upsetting her or anything like that. Not reflux that I can see evidence of.

She can hold on to her wind on occassions, so I'm wondering if it's just a case of that?

Anything you can think of that might be making her a bit grumpy that I'm missing?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Right - had a really bad night with Layla. She moaned and grunted after every feed and took so long to settle. I was winding her for ages and there was nothing there. As soon as I led her down off she goes again with the noises! 

could it be a bit of reflux?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could be a little bit of reflux, but doesn't sound anything to be too concerned about.  Often, the muscle at the top f the stomach doesn't close up for a while, and so possetting after feeds is fairly common.  If she is grunting and looks uncomfortable, try some colic drops before feeds, and see if that helps her at all,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Emily

She's been on Infacol for the last 3 weeks and that does help.

I've fed up really propped up today and kept her upright for a while. Think that has helped a bit.

Is it one of those things that we have to ride out and gets better in time? Is it worth me pursuing Infant Gaviscon?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

some babies do grunt, whatever you do!

My DS was a 'piggy' for a long time, and although he grunted lots, he refused to budge on the wind front.

He soon grew out of it

Take care x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Can Infacol make them a big bunged up? She's not straining to go or anything - just in the last few days she's been going more often, but smaller amounts rather than a good old clear out once or twice a day like she was doing. Wondered if that was making her grouchy?

My first daughter struggled with wind too, but not to this extent. However, reminds me that it does sort itself out in a few months


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

yes, sometimes it can cause more trouble than cure!!

I used camomilla drops for colic, and then later for teething. " drops on a spoon and onto their tongue, it was a life saver for me

Take care x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry - me again  

OK, so things have progressed since my last post. Am slightly more convinved that it is silent reflux. Gave Colief a go and it did nothing. Symptoms are

Frequent hiccups
wet burps
Flatulence
regurgitation on some feeds
Irritability
Bloomin awful sleeping habits. Will only manage about 20 mins at a time. Will only do more if we're in the car or out and about! However, passes out at night with sheer exhaustion!

Took Layla to to the GP and he refused ro prescribe Gaviscon. Said she was too young

Spoke to my HV and she asked me to try a milk that is specifically for reflux/sicky babies. Found SMA Staydown and started giving that a go today. She's had two feeds on it and no miraculous change in her  -which I was gutted about   She's as irritable as ever.

My HV said she would prescribe me Gaviscon if this milk doesn't work.

I am starting to get really upset about this. I am utterley confused and just don't know what to do. How long would it take for this milk to make a difference? Could it be an intolerance?

I was wondering if she's simply a grumpy/high maintenance baby, but I just know something is bothering her. What am I missing?


Please help  

What on earth should I do?


----------

